# Tsuka, he can be nice



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

some new photos of tsuka



















































































































and dally. she was ready for a nap until she saw tsuka getting scritches. 










then she hopped on my hand and told tsuka: "MY HAND, GO AWAY!!" she doesnt like him


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

What sweethearts!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! He is so cute! You are lucky he lets you pet him like that!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

He's so cute..I love the 9th one down


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Poor Tsuka, He just wants some loving! Dally is mean!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally is kinda possessive lol she doesnt want me giving tsuka scritches without giving her some too, and she doesnt like tsuka at all really. just tolerates him.


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Awwww so cute. Remind me of Hope.. they can never decide if they wanna bite your fingers, play with random things, poke your face or get cuddled.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww...just love looking at pics of these two! That Dally.. boy she looks like she's giving Tsuka an earful! lol


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Tsuka is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute 
So is Dally


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you 

yeah he does have his good days  makes it so much worth it having to put up with his nasty days lol


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

So adorable


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Tsuka`s good side...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are both cute and adorable


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww what a cute lil fellaaaa


----------

